# root, wheel and operator



## vince66 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello guys,

root: is the super-user
wheel: is the group a user inherits the root user's environment

and operator ? who is operator ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scrappywan (Mar 6, 2018)

My understanding is the operator group has control over devices such as printers and detachable storage. It can also control your hardware's sleep, shutdown, and reboot functions.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

The operator is the person that's sitting behind the computer, at the local keyboard and display, commonly known as the console. As scrappywan correctly stated, it's typically used to control the local hardware, so an operator can shutdown or reboot the computer for example.


----------

